# Sound over Displayport on Nvidia



## mnd999 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi,

Has anyone had any luck getting sound over display port on an Nvidia card? My setup is as follows (Nvidia 970, FreeBSD 10.2-RC2)


```
hdacc0: <NVIDIA (0x0071) HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <NVIDIA (0x0071) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <NVIDIA (0x0071) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 4 on hdaa0
pcm1: <NVIDIA (0x0071) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 5 on hdaa0
pcm2: <NVIDIA (0x0071) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 6 on hdaa0
pcm3: <NVIDIA (0x0071) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 7 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <Analog Devices AD1989B HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac1
hdaa1: <Analog Devices AD1989B Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
pcm4: <Analog Devices AD1989B (Analog 7.1/2.0)> at nid 18,36,22,37 and 23,21,24,20 on hdaa1
pcm5: <Analog Devices AD1989B (Front Analog Headphones)> at nid 17 on hdaa1
pcm6: <Analog Devices AD1989B (Rear Digital)> at nid 27 on hdaa1
pcm7: <Analog Devices AD1989B (Digital)> at nid 29 on hdaa1
```
`cat /dev/sndstat`

```
Installed devices:
pcm0: <NVIDIA (0x0071) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm1: <NVIDIA (0x0071) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play) default
pcm2: <NVIDIA (0x0071) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm3: <NVIDIA (0x0071) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm4: <Analog Devices AD1989B (Analog 7.1/2.0)> (play/rec)
pcm5: <Analog Devices AD1989B (Front Analog Headphones)> (play)
pcm6: <Analog Devices AD1989B (Rear Digital)> (play)
pcm7: <Analog Devices AD1989B (Digital)> (play)
```

I can play stuff via dsp0-3, but i don't get any sound out of my monitor. Same setup works fine if I boot Windows 10. Is this even supported? Pcm4 does mostly work if I set it as default, but I get no sound in KDE (and the cable's a bit short, so I'd prefer to connect the speakers to the monitors sound out)


----------

